# Email notifications for PMs?



## smoothj (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm new to FurAffinity, but I can't see how to turn on email notifications for when I receive private messages.

I'm a member of lots of forums, and I'd appreciate the ability to be notified in one place, my email, without having to manually check my private message box for a dozen different forums.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 15, 2015)

Are you referring to FA or FAF? 

FAF has an email system in place when receiving a PM, but I do not believe that is a feature on FA.


----------

